# bubble nests



## Teale (Apr 9, 2008)

I think that this might be a start of a bubble nest so i had to move him out of here (the vase has such a small opening). I really want him to make a bubble nest so that i can breed them. will he do it again?

this is the vase (below) that he was in.

http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u224/Tealebird/DSCN0163.jpg


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

If you want to breed him there is alot of stuff you need to do first.FOOD.You need the right food to breed them.When bettas are first born they cant just eat anything.I will tell you what I use.For the first week I use vinger ells after that I use micro worms and live brine shrimp Then on to small grindals and then on to first bite.After that its a mix of diffrent pellets and flakeMy fav's being betta pro and spectrum.(If you know any of this already then sorry.)You will then need many jars to house the bettas.They can in one spawn have more then 100.And with that you will have to change water...Depending on size once a day or once a week.You will also need meds to help heal the female or the male after a spawn.To get them to spawn you need to condition them first for about 2 weeks.You will need somthing to spawn them in like a ten gallon or 5g.I use a ten gallon divided planted.For the male to make a bubble nest you will need somthing for him to make it under.There are many things you can use from a leaf to a stryofaom cup cut in half.I use bubble wrap or a flat piece of styrofoam.I add the female to the spawning tank first to get her use to it.I then remove her and put her in a glass chimney and add the male.The male will react to her by making a bubble nest.After he has I remove the female and add her to the tank.After they have breed I remove the female and treat her.I know I forgot stuff so you need to read read read.There are many diffrent ways people breed so just find one you like.Sorry for any mistakes I am a school so had to write fast.One more thing where you could run into a problem.How old is your betta.the older they get the harder it is to get them to spawn.The age to breed them imo is 8 months.If you got this betta at a chain pet store mostlikly its a year+.


----------



## Teale (Apr 9, 2008)

thanks shade2dope, I have been online and it is very confusing all the different opinions etc. and the ppl at the pet store are no help at all they always give me the wrong advice. It is totally contradicted on here. I bought first bites and they said it would be good enough when i asked about the milky liquid that most ppl use to start, he told me i don't need it, but i think that he just wanted me to buy the first bites!!\
thanks I thought that the bubble nests were just on the surface, I will try bubble wrap


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

You should first get the right foods.You can use egg but I have heard bad things about it.You can look aroung the net for a recipe.There also is Infusoria (i belive this is the white stuff you are talking about)which again look around the net to see how to do it.I cant find the pages I used for the two so sorry...but again didnt have great luck with the two.There are many ways to breed bettas setup wise but there are 3 things they all have good temps and right food and an place the spawn.In Thailand, I have seen on the internet, some were using flower pots.Is there anything you are confused about?


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

One more thing what are you breeding for,finnage color...ect?


----------



## Teale (Apr 9, 2008)

I 'll try looking up a recipe good idea.
I really don't get how they will both be willing to mate at the same time. i heard that they should only be together for about an hour?
I did what you told me and put some foam stuff in my blue guys tank and he is making way more bubbles. how many bubbles are good enough? i know females reject some...
can i put her in as soon as the bubble nest is impressive?
THANK YOU!!!


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

First get food inline, then you would need to set up the spawn tank,What size tank are you using?The pair should be feed high protein food for two weeks before the spawn(very important as they are not feed while in the spawning tank).Most people use a ten gallon.Then later move to a bigger tank or straight to jars.The two will be ready,during the two week conditioning you can do what I do and card.This meaning let the pair see each other for a hour a day.This will get the female to produce eggs.When she is ready you will see a nice fat belly and a ovipositor tube.The pair should be keep in the spawning tank for as long as it takes...or you feel one one then is in very bad shape.I have never heard of a pair being done in a hour.Sometimes it can take days for the female to finally decide she is ready.What do you plan on using to hold the fry when they get bigger?I use 1g jugs and mason jars.


----------

